# 1-2cm Beton unter Teichfolie (unter Vlies), ist das von Vorteil ??



## Vespabesitzer (15. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,..

ich habe es zwar schon in meinem Teichbau-Thread gefragt,.. möchte aber hiermit alle Experten zu diesem generellen Thema ansprechen,..

Also, ich will eine 1mm PVC Folie auf ein 900er Vlies verlegen.

Da es derzeit sehr oft regnet,.. und immer wieder z.B. Steine frei gefüllt werden,..  will ich vor dem Folienverlegen den ganzen Teich vorher noch mit ca. 1-2cm Estrich-Beton verputzen.

Klar, bei der Dicke wird er sicherlich hier und da später brechen,..  (sackt ja nach eingiger Zeit auch vielleicht auch noch 2-3 cm)

Jetzt meine Frage.. auf dem Beton soll das 900Vlies, dann die Folie,.. kommen.
Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass der Wasserdruck die Folie+Vlies schön bündig andrückt,..

Besteht jetzt trotzdem die Gefahr, dass sich Staunässe bildet und ggf. Folie und Unterbau störrt.
Wenn ich vorher nun ein paar Löcher in den Beton bohre,.. wird von oben ja wahrscheinlich der Boden eh wieder durch das Vlies verschlossen oder ???

Sehr ihr eher Vorteile oder eher mehr Nachteile durch meine Bodensicherungsmassnahmen,.. ??!

Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## axel (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 1-2cm Beton unter Teichfolie (unter Vlies), ist das von Vorteil ??*

Hallo Micha 

Den ganzen Teich würde ich nicht mit Beton auskleiden . Wenn Du den Rand mit Beton oder anderen Steinen befestigst reicht das völlig .
Wenn Du den Rand mit Beton machst , dann erst mal ne Schicht Beton dann eine Lage
Kaninchendraht und dann nochmal Beton . Damit verhinderst Du das der Beton Dir reißt . So hab ich gemacht .      
Bin aber kein Experte  

Lg

axel


----------



## gstein (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 1-2cm Beton unter Teichfolie (unter Vlies), ist das von Vorteil ??*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Teich an den Steilwänden und im Bereich spitzer Steine mit einem mageren Sand/Zement Gemisch (7/1) verputz. Das hält bis Vlies/Folie eingelegt wird aber ist dann so krümelig (lässt sich nach dem Aushärten noch zwischen den Finger zerreiben) das wenn der Verputz bricht, und das wird er sicherlich, keine spitzen Kanten entstehen. Am Boden würde ich nur Sand einbringen damit Staunässe problemlos abfließen kann.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 1-2cm Beton unter Teichfolie (unter Vlies), ist das von Vorteil ??*

  

eigentlich ist es ja schon zu spät,..    untenrum habe ich komplett mit Beton ausgelegt,..
auch wenn der reisst,.. hoffe ich, dass das Vlies 900 das schon richten wird,..
ich frage mich, ob da überhaupt Feuchtigkeit in Zukunft noch da hin kommt, wenn halt eh das Vlies und die Folie eingelegt ist,..

Für den unteren Bereich könnte ich ein paar Löcher bohren...
aber nicht dass ich damit eher ein "Eigentoor" schiesse und Grundwasser noch in die "Betonschale" ziehe,..  

??! noch weitere Tipps   danke
mfG. Micha  Wetter ist heute endlich mal super,.. Teich wird heute fast Folienfertig,. und ich fange mit dem Filtergraben an...


----------

